# Milwaukee Bucks (19-30) @ New Orleans Hornets (22-27)..2/8/07



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

@









7:00pm CST
Ford Center-Oklahoma City, OK

Preview​


> The Milwaukee Bucks hope Michael Redd will be back on the court to help them snap out of an extended funk.
> 
> After missing 16 games with a strained patellar tendon in his left knee, Redd will be a gametime decision Thursday when the Bucks visit the New Orleans Hornets.
> 
> ...


http://scores.espn.go.com/nba/preview?gameId=270208003


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

So, after coming back from last nights high altitude and hard fought overtime win, will the Hornets come out and play hard tonight or will this be a let down game? I'm just hoping they could go on a nice little win streak heading into the All-Star break.


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

I predicted the Hornets would go on a late season run, let's see if they prove me right.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Considering last night's game, there a chance they wi-- 

That.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Paul having a hard time to re adjust.


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

Paul really struggling hitting shots. I'm seeing improvement in Butler on defense, but his offense is going downhill. I hope he can have a better second half.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Tyson with another double double. West with bruised right hand, return questionable.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Talk about a comeback, not us.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Another overtime. Disgusting.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

I can't beleive the players are actually movin-


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

I can't believe this game went into double OT. Well, whatever it takes to get the win. West and Chandler were rebounding MONSTERS tonight! Chandler with 22 and West with 19.

7 players in double figures and 3 with double-doubles.

Hornets win 109-101.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Well this past 2 days the team is on SportsCenter more than the whole last season, haha.


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

I didn't think they would need double overtime to beat the Bucks, but I'll take a win any way we can get it.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

bee-fan said:


> I didn't think they would need double overtime to beat the Bucks, but I'll take a win any way we can get it.


I'm not too surprised. Bucks came in with fresh legs and they aren't necessarily slouches, especially not Mo. I told my brother before the game that he could put up 30 and that's just what he did. I'm glad they got this one because next time I'm sure Redd will be available.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

The team is really playing its *** lately.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Recap​
OKLAHOMA CITY, Feb. 8 (AP) --


> _Desmond Mason scored 24 points and David West shrugged off a bruised hand to add 21 points and a career-high 19 rebounds as the New Orleans/Oklahoma City Hornets beat the Milwaukee Bucks 109-101 in double-overtime Thursday night.
> 
> It was the second straight overtime win for the Hornets, who survived on Mason's last-second tip-in a night earlier in Denver. *The Hornets hadn't won back-to-back overtime games since beating San Antonio and Cleveland in games bracketing Christmas in 2000 - when the team was still in Charlotte.*
> 
> ...


The part I put in bold is false. I'm pretty sure the Hornets have won back to backs since 2000. They did it just as recent as last month against the Kings and Utah. And they did it in Nov. against the Bobcats and Pistons.

http://www.nba.com/games/20070208/MILNOK/recap.html


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

girllovesthegame said:


> Recap​
> OKLAHOMA CITY, Feb. 8 (AP) --
> 
> The part I put in bold is false. I'm pretty sure the Hornets have won back to backs since 2000. They did it just as recent as last month against the Kings and Utah. And they did it in Nov. against the Bobcats and Pistons.
> ...


They were talking about back to back overtime games.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

bee-fan said:


> They were talking about back to back overtime games.



Oh ok. You're right. I was reading too fast.

OT: Tyrus Thomas looks like he's wearing one of those fake bald caps. LOL! I had to do a double take.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Yup, I'm sure they meant that.

So, we are a game and a half back from the eight spot, things are really looking nicer, and before the break, considering I though the team would wait till the break to try and do something.

So as far as things go, we have a great shot.


----------



## Aussie_Baller (Nov 6, 2006)

Uhhhh Chris stop taking so many bad shots! Massive amount of rebounds, 31 offensive boards lol. D-Mas has been playing really well lately.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

This is what I've been waiting for! What a great win by the Hornets to outlast the Bucks in double OT!

What a monster game by David West!


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Geaux Tigers said:


> This is what I've been waiting for! What a great win by the Hornets to outlast the Bucks in double OT!
> 
> What a monster game by David West!


They surprise me sometimes. They really do. They are learing resilience.


----------

